# Жить дорого или Клиника Малышевой



## Sergei_Vorobey (24 Июл 2019)

Наткнулся тут на отзывы от москвичей. Может кого-то убережет, а вообще просто для кунсткамеры и юмора.
Не думал, что врачи Первого Канала могут быть такими первосортными канальями.


Все отзывы на отзовике можно почитать.


----------



## Harisma (24 Июл 2019)

Помню, тётушка моя, купила целый курс для похудения Малышевой. Не помню, что там было, еда или таблетки. Естественно, не похудела, но так и не призналась, что деньги на ветер спустила.
Я удивляюсь, как люди верят этим шарлатанам! Ладно телевизор посмотрят, перетрут на скамейке, но идти в клинику Малышевой! 
Пока живут на свете дураки, обманывать нам стало быть с руки!©


----------



## Oxi83 (24 Июл 2019)

Он на всю страну показывает как мануалит с шеей. Вот интересно, такие техники приносят положительный результат или это опасно для здоровья?


----------



## AleksSeich (24 Июл 2019)

И не опасно и не полезно! Обычная показуха для дилетантов, смотрится эффектно, но не более того.


----------

